# The wood pile is growning each day.



## alleyyooper (Nov 9, 2008)

99% Ash killed by the Emerald Ash bore.

















 Al


----------



## cord arrow (Nov 9, 2008)

The borer is hard at work in central Ohio.

Killed millions of trees that I can't touch....can't touch any others as well...

My county has a no import law...any species...any time...no deal.

$4000 fine...narrowly missed it one time by playing dumb...felt the need to test the law...won't happen again. Law is definitely for real and heavily enforced.

I suppose it's a good thing....but the bug is here. I've seen it time and time again it our county's trees...bad part? This law will never be reversed.


----------



## alleyyooper (Nov 10, 2008)

Michigan has quarintine counties where you can not move the wood out of. 
But it is legal to use as fire wood in the area where it was cut, My wood lot. Also the limbs can be used in mulch if it is ground up into bits smaller than a inch,











Talked to the local USDA offical who said there was a handle makeing factory opening up in this area also. Claimed once the bark was removed it was legal to transport with in Michigan. I don't know if that is really true or not.

 Al


----------



## treevet (Nov 12, 2008)

you can move it to and from quarantined states that are contiguous or their borders touch. We in Ohio can move wood into Mich and Ind. Don't know about WV., but cannot move wood into Ky but pretty sure you can move wood from Ky (non quarantined) into Ohio.


----------



## treevet (Nov 12, 2008)

PS I think you can move wood if bark is removed but it likely needs to be inspected and approved.


----------



## pstutcher (Nov 13, 2008)

*too late*

quarantines haven't worked here in michigan anyway. they've found them across the bridge in the Upper Peninsula.


----------



## treevet (Nov 13, 2008)

They aren't working anywhere but they likely are slowing the spread. There are no efforts towards eradication. All the research seems to be focused on saving a few trees owned by those wealthy enough to spend annually. This includes govt. funded research. There may eventually be no more ash trees on the continent.


----------



## roc65 (Nov 13, 2008)

here ya go............ Emerald Ash Borer - Firewood Fact Sheet

The Michigan departments of Agriculture (MDA) and Natural Resources, U.S. Department of Agriculture-Animal and Plant Health Inspection Service and Forest Service, Michigan State University, and other state and federal agencies are actively working to contain and halt the spread of the Emerald Ash Borer (EAB). The movement of hardwood firewood has proven to be the source of many EAB infestations throughout the Great Lakes region. To download this firewood fact sheet in PDF format with state map, click here. To download this firewood fact sheet in PDF format with state map, click here. 
The state's EAB interior quarantine is designed to restrict the artificial spread of EAB. The elements of the quarantine are as follows: 

All the sixty-eight (68) contiguous county area of the Lower Peninsula is quarantined as Level I. Movement of hardwood firewood within this 68 contiguous county area is allowed; however, movement of hardwood firewood out of Quarantine Level I and into the Upper Peninsula (UP), Canada, or other states is prohibited. 


In the UP, all of Mackinac, Houghton, Keweenaw, Schoolcraft and Delta Counties are quarantined. In Mackinac County: the City of St. Ignace, and the townships of Moran, Brevort, and St. Ignace are quarantine Level II. In Houghton County: the City of Hancock and the townships of Schoolcraft, Calumet, Osceola, Franklin, Quincy, and Hancock are quarantine Level II. In Schoolcraft County: the townships of Inwood and Thompson are quarantine Level II. In Delta County: the townships of Garden, Fairbanks, and Nahma are quarantine Level II. The area near Brimley State Park in Chippewa County is quarantine Level II. And, the remaining portions of Mackinac, Houghton, Delta, and Schoolcraft Counties (not mentioned above), and all of Keweenaw County are quarantine Level III. The movement of hardwood firewood within quarantine Level II areas is allowed, however, movement out of quarantine Level II is prohibited. Harwood firewood may move from Level II of Mackinac County into Level I in the Lower Peninsula. The movement of hardwood firewood within quarantine Level III is allowed, however, movement out of quarantine Level III is prohibited except from Level III into adjoining Level II. 

Although EAB has now been detected in parts of the UP, MDA remains committed to protecting the UP from the artificial spread of EAB. Movement of regulated articles, including hardwood firewood, from quarantined areas of the UP is prohibited. MDA will continue to focus on regulatory enforcement, detection, response efforts, and communications activities in the UP. 

Individuals or businesses found violating the state's EAB quarantine are subject to fines ranging from $1,000 to $250,000 and jail time of up to five years for moving regulated ash materials, including firewood. 

All types of firewood can transport invasive pests other than EAB such as Beech Bark Disease, Asian Longhorned Beetle, Sirex Woodwasp, and Gypsy Moth. Help protect Michigan's natural resources by following this simple firewood recommendation: Buy firewood when you reach your destination and burn it all on site. 

For more information, please call the EAB toll-free hotline at 866-325-0023 or visit one of these Web sites at www.michigan.gov/eab or www.emeraldashborer.info. 


go


----------



## roc65 (Nov 13, 2008)

and for Ohio.......... Ohio's EAB Quarantine & Regulations

Summary of "Quarantine"

It is illegal to move ash trees, ash logs, ash branches, ash wood chips, ash bark, and all hardwood firewood out of Ohio's quarantined areas. These materials can move freely within, but cannot leave, contiguous quarantined areas. See Rule 901:5-56-03. 
Note: A federal quarantine prohibits the movement of ash tree materials and hardwood firewood out of the state of Ohio without federal certification. This does not change Ohio's quarantine, which still makes it illegal to take ash tree materials and hardwood firewood out of infested counties. 
Quarantine, Compliance, and Firewood Movement Fact Sheets 
Compliance Agreements for Businesses 

Businesses or individuals wanting to move or accept ash trees, parts of an ash tree, or hardwood firewood from quarantined areas must first have an ODA compliance agreement. These signed agreements dictate handling practices to allow quarantined materials to move outside the quarantine area, but in a manner that does not risk continued spread of EAB. 
Quarantined Areas (Quarantine Map)

Allen, Auglaize, Butler,Champaign,Clermont,Crawford, Cuyahoga, Darke,Defiance, Delaware, Erie, Fairfield, Franklin, Fulton, Hamilton, Hancock, Hardin, Henry, Huron, Licking, Logan, Lorain, Lucas, Mahoning, Marion, Medina, Mercer, Miami, Montgomery, Ottawa, Paulding, Portage,Preble, Putnam,Sandusky, Seneca, Shelby, Union, Van Wert, Warren, Wayne, Williams, Wood, and Wyandot counties 
Entire state of Michigan, Indiana, and Illinois (per federal quarantine) 

NOTE: Latest expansions are in red. This summary does not substitute for the actual quarantine and the areas regulated within. Please refer to Administrative Rules 901:5-56-01, 901:5-56-2, 901:5-56-03 and all public notices for complete official details. (Administrative Rules)


----------



## pstutcher (Nov 13, 2008)

*natureal spread*

Well, I can't say that these cats in charge of this quarantine don't know what they're talking about because I'm sure they do. However, the reality is that first off, this quarantine simply hasn't worked because only a few years ago it was limited to certain counties in SE Michigan and now is the entire lower peninsula. The natural spread sent it throughout SE Michigan in the first place. Anyone that is around here knows that the damage is devastating and irreversible. I've got hundreds and hundreds of trees on and around my property that are dead or dying and just driving on any given road you can see literally thousands of others. 

Earlier this year, Michigan State entomoligists started a program to combat the insect directly. The problem is that it came here in an overseas shipment and the beetle has no natural predators in North America. However, there are natural predators that keep their populations in check in their native SE Asia. the MSU scientists introduced a population of very small wasps that were brought over from Asia. These wasps eat the larvae of the beetle before they hatch, so there's some hope, but it seems to me that these wasps and beetles will find a way to live in balance in their new environment. What do you suppose will eat the wasps? We'll be talking about that next...


Treevet, I'm afraid that I must agree with you. All indications are that they will wipe out ash trees in North America. The million dollar question is this: They seem to love the ash trees the most and leave everything else alone - what will they settle for once the ash trees are gone?


----------



## treevet (Nov 13, 2008)

pstutcher said:


> Well, I can't say that these cats in charge of this quarantine don't know what they're talking about because I'm sure they do. However, the reality is that first off, this quarantine simply hasn't worked because only a few years ago it was limited to certain counties in SE Michigan and now is the entire lower peninsula. The natural spread sent it throughout SE Michigan in the first place. Anyone that is around here knows that the damage is devastating and irreversible. I've got hundreds and hundreds of trees on and around my property that are dead or dying and just driving on any given road you can see literally thousands of others.
> 
> Earlier this year, Michigan State entomoligists started a program to combat the insect directly. The problem is that it came here in an overseas shipment and the beetle has no natural predators in North America. However, there are natural predators that keep their populations in check in their native SE Asia. the MSU scientists introduced a population of very small wasps that were brought over from Asia. These wasps eat the larvae of the beetle before they hatch, so there's some hope, but it seems to me that these wasps and beetles will find a way to live in balance in their new environment. What do you suppose will eat the wasps? We'll be talking about that next...
> 
> ...



The killed ash will put out adventitious sprouts that will satisfy them for a while. I have been studying this since the advent of this problem in 2002. I attended a seminar at Purdue. I ve been to a load since then and read piles of literature. I have e mail with one of the lead researchers at Ohio State. 

Reduced from the post above; If you have any eab in your state then you are a quarantined state and cannot move wood over the state border. If you have a quarantined county you cannot move wood into a non quar. county buy you can move it into a quar. county.

What this does in effect is speed up the populations in the quarantined county as infested wood will be moved because you cannot burn it all in one place there is so much of it. Also firewood normally sold to other counties/states is now all concentrated in one state.

Also I have heard that they fly farther than the estimated half mile per year originally stated.

A lot of programs from the onset have been abandoned due to lack of funding.

We are on the border of an infestation and we look for it daily in tree tops where it starts.


----------



## alleyyooper (Nov 14, 2008)

It was really stupid of the powers that be to think they could stop the spread of EAB to the UPPER. First off they let camp fire wood across the bridge. The checkpoint was the toll booths, then you were directed to the Rest area to off load the fire wood. Egads the boor got across the Straights.

Also Canada imports from China just like the US. How far is it across the St Marys river pray tell.
There is also the ports in Wisconsin and Minnesota so close to the UPPER.

Yup we will be dealing with a wasp soon enough. Remember the bettle to kill the Lithurm that was killing native wet land plants?

 Al


----------



## treevet (Nov 14, 2008)

It is a little like the Viet Nam War. You cannot win a war by just engaging defensively. There are no efforts at eradication, just attempts at containing the spread. The problem is the nature of the insect though.


----------



## joecool85 (Nov 14, 2008)

alleyyooper said:


> 99% Ash killed by the Emerald Ash bore.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I love your tractor, what is it?


----------



## alleyyooper (Nov 16, 2008)

Tractor is a 1954 Massey Harris pacer AKA the model 16.
Has a 4 cyl cont. Lhead engine producing 16HP at the draw bar.

 Al


----------



## bowtechmadman (Nov 16, 2008)

Good pile of wood there. I have 50% or more of my woodpile is ash. Great tractor as well.


----------



## treevet (Nov 16, 2008)

My pile is over 50 percent ash and the bug isn't even here yet. Ash is in real bad shape from drought. Nobody is planting ANY ash either anymore. None at nurseries.


----------



## joecool85 (Nov 17, 2008)

alleyyooper said:


> Tractor is a 1954 Massey Harris pacer AKA the model 16.
> Has a 4 cyl cont. Lhead engine producing 16HP at the draw bar.
> 
> Al



Cool old tractor. I read it peaks at 120lb/ft of torque, not bad for a little tractor. My John Deere 40T is rated for just under 160lb/ft of torque peak, but it helps it's a large two cylinder engine. Old tractors rock.


----------



## alleyyooper (Nov 17, 2008)

I have several old Massey Harris tractors.

1951 model 30.






1949 model 55 gas.





1957 Model 555 diesel.





1951 model 44 gas before picture.






The model 20 top and the model 22 bottom.





Yes indeed old tractors are super.

 Al


----------



## Marc (Nov 17, 2008)

Very nice tractors. I've got a '56 101 Junior, myself.


----------



## alleyyooper (Nov 18, 2008)

You must mean a 46 101 JR. In 1947 they came out with the Model 30 which replaced the 101 JR. The 44 came out then also.

I don't remember the year of our 101 Jr. but it is one of the last with the 162CID L head cont. engine, same as the model 30.

I have 1938 101R, has the chry. 6cyl L head in it. My pride and joy.
Gotta find a picture of it.

Early collection picture. Have 19 Masseys now.






 Al


----------



## Marc (Nov 19, 2008)

alleyyooper said:


> You must mean a 46 101 JR. In 1947 they came out with the Model 30 which replaced the 101 JR. The 44 came out then also.
> 
> Al



Sure, it's probably a '46 then. I have a bad memory, it belonged to my uncle originally. It's def. a 101 junior though. Nice little tractor. Although, not to offend you, I do like the Super C better. Must be cause it's three years newer than the 101


----------



## joecool85 (Nov 19, 2008)

alleyyooper said:


> Have 19 Masseys now.
> 
> Al



Wow, looks like we've found an equally addicting and much more expensive thing than CAD.


----------



## stihl sawing (Nov 19, 2008)

Nice collection of old tractors.


----------



## alleyyooper (Nov 20, 2008)

Yes more expencive than a chain saw and take more room to store. not as easy to transport either.
Cheaper than an old truck or car and you can recover most of your money when you sell.

 Al


----------

